# Wanderende Punkte um DIV Rahmen



## flashsi (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

  weiss jemand, wie man wanderende Punkte/gestrichelte Linie um einen DIV Rahmen hinbekommt? Damit sich News besser abheben?

Grüsse


----------



## SpiceLab (10. Mai 2012)

"Wandernd" entspräche "bewegt" (animiert), oder durch nur gestrichelt bzw. gepunktet?

Für letzteres bietet CSS die entsprechende Rahmenformatierung: border-style


----------



## flashsi (10. Mai 2012)

Also gepunktet oder gestrichelt. Sei sollten sich um das DIV oder den Container gewegen. Wenn das überhaupt irgendwie geht, ohne Flash oder so.


----------



## tombe (10. Mai 2012)

Also entweder durch eine Kombination von CSS (siehe Beitrag von spicelab) und Javascript. Dann könnte man die Rahmenfarbe zum Beispiel wechseln und einen ähnlichen Effekt erziehlen.

Oder du machst dir ein animiertes Bild welches den Effekt hat und setzt es in den Hintergrund.

Wobei ich es lieber nur durch einen Rahmen ohne blinken oder wandern hervorheben würde. Alles anders finde ich immer eher störend wenn man es vor Augen hat.


----------



## flashsi (10. Mai 2012)

Spricht für ein animiertes Bild. Mit welchem Programm mache ich das am besten?


----------



## tombe (10. Mai 2012)

Schau mal das hier an AniMake ist Freeware bzw. such einfach mal nach "animiertes gif erstellen". Dann findet du haufenweise Programme dafür.


----------



## flashsi (10. Mai 2012)

Stimmt. Danke!


----------



## tombe (10. Mai 2012)

Was vielleicht noch eine Lösung sein könnte wäre das hier:


```
<div style="text-decoration: blink;">--------------------------------</div>
```

Damit wird zwar nur blinkender Text erzeugt aber wenn du z.B. "-" oder "*" nimmst, könntest du damit vielleicht auch was machen!?


----------



## flashsi (8. Juni 2012)

geht! mit jquery und animate.


quatsch. die divs kann man wandern lassen.
entschuldige.


----------

